# Forgotten WEP Key, can't access Belkin router



## ArsenalFc (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a Belkin Modem/Router 802.11g which until recently was being used without any form of protection. I went into the router's desktop at 192.168.2.1 and selected the WEP key protection form, using the passphrase bonneville.

Now when I try to connect, it reports that I'm connected with excellent signal yet I can not access my router anymore. I admit I forgot to write down the WEP, thinking that entering bonneville would do the job also, and having noticed the error reporting WEP hexidecimal keys to be 5 or 13 characters I can not remember if I had this issue when setting up the passphrase and changed it to bonneville123 or bonneville111 or anything like that. 

Using bonneville123 will show the network status as "connected" yet there is no internet connection coming through anymore and as I say I cannot access the router.

Is there a way to reset all the settings back to default so that no security existson there, and I can re-setup the WEP key and my internet details.

Sorry for the sketchy explanation but I'm really not sure how to word a description on this one. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Susan528 (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a Linksys router. I forgot the WEP but remembered the paraphrase. 
But that did not help me. I ended up calling Linksys support (which was free) and I had to go through the steps to set up the router like it was new. Can you call Belkin technical support?


----------



## jnoosh (Jan 14, 2007)

on the router its self there is a litle button - factory reset, hit it.
You'l have to set it up again. But its easier than calling up some guy in a cal center. :grin:


----------



## ArsenalFc (Jul 25, 2006)

Do you mean the small one you need a straithened out paperclip to push set in the back just to the left of the DSL Line port? I think I've tried that but will give it a go now, it just says reset, not factory reset

Also, on fiddling I've found it reports a connection when ANY 13 characters are entered as the WEP


----------



## jnoosh (Jan 14, 2007)

*hmmmmmm*

yea, hold the reset in for like 10 seconds.
And have a lok on the web for a passphrase converter or something?
I forgot my wep code on my netgear router, but i knew my passphrase , i gogled it and i got on a site that turns passphrases into wep codes?
-Josh- :wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Note that I recommend you ALWAYS use hex keys for WEP. Different brands of WiFi equipment tend to generate different hex keys with the same passcode. The hex keys are always the same.


----------

